# Corian router table top



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I saw an article on a router table made with a Corian top. (American Woodworker) Looks interesting. Does anyone know how much it is.

Steve Bolton


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Back in the days I used to be a project manager, Corina was any where from around 20.00 per lineal foot for tops 24-26" deep with nothing special and that did not include the sub-strait which was usually 3/4" to 1 1/4" plywood BC and why they wanted BC and not CC is beyond me. I have seen it with fancy front edge and splash etc go for as much as 40.00 per lineal foot. It has been a number of years sense I did that work that it could be anywhere now.

I just got that same article and am intrigued with it because usually Corina and other solid surfaces as we called them come in 1/2" or even 1/4" thickness and just put it over your current top. If you need to have a miter slot or "T" channels just use the router and cut them in using the aluminum track that is available . Corina type products are fairly chemical resistant and can be easily re-polished to original look. Go with the solid colors that is the less expensive way and use 1/2" and you will never change it. As a matter of fact if you go the common colors and want to change your work surface you can easily repair, well maybe not "easily repair" but it can be repaired and start all over just like new.

The more I think about it the more certain I am that I will use it some day on my router table and if I can on some other parts of the shop


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I think that Corian would make avery good router table top, bu a cheaper and very efficient version would be a piece of kitchen worktop, as I did 17 years ago and it is still in averyday use.
Derek.


----------



## Ken Dolph (Jan 23, 2009)

*Corian for router top*

I have three router tables. The oldest is aluminum. It works but I don't like it. The second is 1/2" Corian without substrate. It has remained dead flat over15 years of heavy use. It stays slick without waxing and I can make reference marks on it and take notes with an ordinary pencil. My third is a Delta inverted pin router with an inch thick MDF/laminate top from the factory. It cups with humidity changes, especially around mounting holes. I will replace it with a Corian top soon.

If you want router table sized pieces of Corian as well as free info on working with Corian in the Home Workshop. Check with Art Specilaties International, Inc. 1-800-724-4008 

I hope this helps
Ken


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Check out this chair made out of Corian!

http://coriart.blogspot.com/

Check with Art Specialties International web site:

http://www.coriartspecialties.com/


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

That corian isn't cheap. ON the like I clicked on the free stuff page but it wouldn't come up.

I am getting a small peice for 20.00 next week.

SB


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

People are free to spend as much as they can afford to try out new surfaces for their router table tops. To my knowledge there is nothing that has improved over a high pressure laminate such as Formica or Laminex applied to both sides of Baltic birch plywood. Builds easy, easy to clean, material slides freely on it, durable, what more are you looking for?


----------

